# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Επαναγέμισμα μελανιού InkJet Εκτυπωτών....

## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι,

αντικαταστώντας το κουτί με το μελάνι για εκτυπωτή αυτής της κατηγορίας διαπίστωσα ότι:

- ολόκληρο το κουτί με μία μικροταινία επαφών κλπ. αντικατίσταται από καινούργιο με κόστος περί τα 20Ε.
- η χωρητικότητα του συγκεκριμένου προς αντικατάσταση κουτιού ΄χωράει΄ μία μικρή ποσότητα μελανιου΄,
- διαπιστωμένα με κανονική χρήση του εκτυπωτή η διάρκεια ζωής του είναι περιορισμένη.

Επειδή ο δικός μου εκτυπωτής δεν ανήκει σε εκείνους ευρείας διάδοσης, όπου κανείς μπορεί να βρει και μη επώνυμα αναλώσιμα, όπως αυτά στις σειρές hypermarkets, αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω μόνος ξαναγέμισμα μελανιού από μελάνι χύμα. Αρκεί να κάνω μία μικρή τρύπα στο θαλαμίσκο του μαύρου μελανιού (για το έγχρωμο 3 χρωμάτων τα πράγματγα φαντάζομαι αρκετά πιό δύσκολα) και να εκχύσω μέσω μίας σήρηγγας την κατάλληλη ποσότητα μελανιού από μελάνι που θα αγοράσω χύμα και τέλος στεγανοποιήσω π.χ. με σιλικόνη ή κολλητική ταινία.

Οι ερωτήσεις λοιπόν είναι:

- Στο κουτί μελανιού του κατασκευαστή επικρατούν ειδικές συνθήκες π.χ. πίεσης, που τρυπώντας το παύουν να υπάρχουν?
- Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κοινό μελάνι χύμα, π.χ. αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται για γέμισμα πέννας γραφής.
- Υπάρχει τελικά τρόπος να μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς?

Ευχαριστώ για τυχόν απαντήσεις,
Γιώργος

----------


## dal_kos

Αυτο που θες να κανεις το κανω εδω και 2 χρονια στους εκτυπωτες μου.  :Very Happy:  

Λοιπον πρωτα απ ολα να σου πω πως δεν γινεται σε ολους τους εκτυπωτες...  :frown:  

Εχω εναν Xerox κι εναν Hewlett Packard.

Τα μελανια του Xerox ξαναγεμιζονται ανετα απο μια τρυπα που εχει απο μονο του το κουτι και απο μεσα μονώνεται με μια μεμβρανη που διαπερνα η βελονα της συριγγας. Η κεφαλη[έτσι ονομαζεται το κουτι με τις επαφες] αντεχει γυρω στα 10-20 γεμισματα πριν παραδωσει πνευμα. Στη συγκεκριμενη κεφαλη πριν εισαγω μεσα αλλο μελανι αφαιρω τον ιδιο και λιγο παραπανω ογκο αερα ωστε η πιεση να ειναι η ιδια γιατι αλλιως μπορει να σου φτυσει το μελανι απο τα μπεκ και να σου χαλασει και η κεφαλη.  :Wink:  

Σε αντιθεση με τον Xerox του Hewlett Packard τα μελανια μου σπανια εχω καταφερει να τα ξαναγεμισω. Εχουν απο κατω μια τρυπα που κλεινει μεσω μιας μπιλιας. Αυτη την μπιλια ομως οταν την βγαζεις αλλαζουν οι συνθηκες πιεσης και μετα μου βγαζει ασταματητα μελανι απο τα μπεκ. Ωστοσο υπαρχει ειδικο συστημα για να τα γεμιζεις αλλα βαριεμαι να το παρω καθως βρισκω πολυ καλα συμβατα χωρις να παιρνω και ρισκο.[Το συστηματακι εχω την εντυπωση πως μπορει να γεμισει κι εγχρωμο αλλα δεν παίρνω κι ορκο  :Rolling Eyes:  ]

Το μελανι που χρησιμοποιειται ειναι ειδικο. Εγω το παιρνω απο ενα καταστημα στη Στουρναρη που βρισκεται απεναντι απο το Πλαισιο. Αυτος μπορει να σου ξαναγεμισει σχεδον ολα τα μελανια[ακομα και τα δικα μου του Hewlett Packard] με 15 ευρω αλλα δεν συμφερει για εμενα στον Xerox διοτι το μπουκαλακι 100ml κανει τα ιδια χρηματα..[σε αυτον παντα] Συνηθως σου δινει αλλη ετοιμη ξαναγεμισμενη κεφαλη και του αφηνεις τη δικη σου εκτος αν το μοντελο σου ειναι σπανιο[οπως του Xerox μου]  :Wink:  

Δεν γνωριζω για αλλα καταστηματα κι ουτε το εχω πολυψαξει διοτι μενω Θηβα κι οταν παω Αθηνα μενω στο σπιτι της αδερφης μου που ειναι στο κεντρο.

Ελπιζω να σου ελυσα καποιες βασικες αποριες.

Για οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε  :Wink:  
Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Κώστα,

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ο δικός μου inkjet είναι Lexmark. Το κουτί του εκ πρώτης δεν φαίνεται να έχει καμμία ελαστική μεμβράνη που θα μπορούσε να διατηρήσει την εσωτερική πίεση κατά το γέμισμα. Εγώ σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω μεταλλικό τρυπανάκι στο πλαστικό του αλλά η εσωτερική του πίεση θα εξαφανιζόταν...!!!

Αυτά τα μηχανάκια που ξαναγεμίζουν τα μελάνια που τα πουλάνε, έχεις υπόψη καθώς επίσης και πόσο έχουν? Φαντάζομαι ότι με αυτά τα ξαναγεμίζουν τα καταστήματα όπως αυτό που ανέφερες. Δυστυχώς, όπως προανέφερα, στο δικό μου inkjet δεν υπάρχουν φθηνές απομιμήσεις, το μελάνι στο βγάζουν από σφραγισμένο ντουλαπάκι και η τιμή του είναι αυτή που ανέφερα, αρκετά ψηλή για τη διάρκειά του.

Χαιρετισμούς,
Γιώργος

----------


## dal_kos

Κι εγω εχω εναν lexmark.
Το συστημα αυτο απο φωτογραφιες που εχω δει ειναι απλα μια βαση που στεγανοποιει τα μπεκ και εισαγει απο εκει το μελανι. Αν δεν κανω λαθος κανει γυρω στα 15ευρω.

Μην περιμενεις να βρεις καμια τρυπα δυο χιλιοστα!
Εμενα εχει μια τρυπολυλα στο πανω μερος στο ψηλοτερο σημειο του κουτιου. Λογικα θα πρεπει να εχει κι εσενα. Αν την βρεις "ανοιξε" την λιγο με ενα τρυπανακι 1  χιλιοστο και μετα περνα του την βελονα. Αν δεν εχει παλι ανοιξε με το τρυπανακι αλλα πολυ προσεκτικα. Καλυτερο θα ηταν να εστελνες μια φωτο να το δω και να σου πω τι να κανεις.  :Wink:

----------


## ok1gr

Από ότι κατάλαβα μιλάτε για τους φθηνούς της lexmark...
Έχω γεμίσει τέτοια αρκετές φορές....
Το πάνω μέρος από το καπάκι μπορείς να το βγάλεις άνετα με κάποιο μικρό μαχαίρι, σουγιά ή στην ανάγκη σφυρί (όχι βαριά!).
Μέσα έχει σφουγγαράκι... όσα έχουν σφουγγαράκι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα....
Όσο για hp εγώ έχω τον Deskjet5550 και έχω γεμίσει το μεγάνι ειδικά μαύρο πάνω από 40-50φορές με τέλεια απότελέσματα. το έγχρωμο πάνω από (10). Και στην ποιότητα και αντοχή είναι το ίδιο με της hp. Το κόλπο είναι να μην το αφήσεις να ξεραθεί....
Επείσης έχω γεμίσει και canon με τέλεια αποτελέσματα...

Συνήθος υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βγάλεις το καπάκι ή υπάρχει κάποια τρίπα που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις....

Η κεφαλή κάπως έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Είναι ο Lexmark Z600 και τα μελάνια Μαύρο 17, Έγχρωμο 27. Ναί όντως είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό της φωτογραφίας και το πάνω καπάκι του μελανοκουτιού είναι ένα συμπαγές πλαστικό. Πιθανώς θα μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί ολόκληρο!!!

Είδα στο web κάποια refill kits, βέβαια ευνοήτως λείπουν τα διαγράμματα χρήσης!!!

Καταλαβαίνω ότι και το μελάνι είναι ειδικό ή απλά μας πουλάνε πατέντα και θα μπορούσε και απλό μελάνι να χρησιμοποιηθεί?

Γιώργος

----------


## ok1gr

Μελάνι όχι απλό γιατί θα βουλώσει...
Εγώ παίρνω refill kit 2xμαύρα, κόκκινο, κίτρινο, μπλέ + διαλυτικό (συνήθος δεν χρειάζεται) κάπου στα 11-12Ευρώ....

Διαγράμματα δεν χρειάζονται. Μόλις βγάλεις το καπάκι θα τα δείς όλα. Έχω γεμίσει από z600, απλός θέλει προσοχή στο έγχρωμο γιατί τα διαχωριστικά δεν είναι καλά και μπορεί να μπερδευτούν τα χρώματα....

----------


## chip

Πήγενε www.euro-jet.gr και έχει refill-kit με το κατάλληλο εξάρτημα και μελάνι για τον εκτυπωτή σου. Όταν τελειώσει το μελάνι θα αγοράζεις (από αυτούς) μόνο το μελάνι σε πολύ καλές τιμές! Στο site έχει τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσεις τιμές.

----------


## hlektrologos000

πιστευω οτι οι απαντησεις των παιδιων σε καλυψαν .

Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να μην ξοδεψεις αλλα λεφτα για τον παλιοlexmark και να παρεις εναν καινουργιο εκτυπωτη.
Ειχα lexmark και τα εχω περασει αυτα.....γεμισε, ξαναγεμισε, ψιλοβουλωσε η κεφαλη, αντε καθαρισε την ....βαρεθηκα.....
Πηγα και πηρα τον canon ip4000  και ησυχασα. εκτυπωνω φωτο σε ποιοτητα που αγγιζουν το φωτογραφειο,εκτυπωνω κατευθειαν πανω σε δισκακια cd/dvd  αλλα το βασικοτερο απο ολα ειναι οτι ολα αυτα γινοντε πολυ οικονομικα σε σχεση με αλλες μαρκες εκτυπωτων ποσο μαλον με τον lexmark που ειναι απο τους χειροτερους εκτυπωτες(Και σε ποιοτητα αλλα περισοτερο σε καταναλωση -κοστος  ανα σελιδα).

Πιστυεω σε  ενα χρονο απο την αγορα ενος καινουργιου εκτυπωτη ,θα συμφωνησεις και εσυ οτι εκανες την σωστοτερη επιλογη που δεν χαλασες ουτε ενα ευρο παραπερα για τον lexmark...


Υ.Γ Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι σωστο να δυσφημω τον lexmark  και να επικροτο-διαφημιζω τον canon ....αλλα ειναι η αληθεια...

----------


## ok1gr

Με τον hp Μου έχω βγάλει τόσο καλές φωτογραφίες που όποιος τις είδε δεν πίστευε ότι βγήκαν από εκτυπωτή....
Χαρτί 280gr hp premium plus photo paper glossy! 50σελ.--->20Ε + δώρο ασύρματο οπτικό ποντίκι.

----------


## chip

Οι Canon είναι εξαιρετικοι εκτυπωτές! Έχω δύο Canon! Έναν i560 και ένα ip4000 και οι δυο είναι εξαιρετικοί, φθηνά μελάνια, πάμφθηνα επαναγεμίζονται (μόνο τον 560 επαναγεμίζω) και φυσικά δεν κολάει ποτέ το χαρτί αντίθετα με τους HP, άσχετα με το πόσο τσαλακομενο ή τι πάχος έχει. Η lexmark είναι και φάγανη και επανγεμίζεται πιο δύσκολα από όλες τις άλλες. (απόδειξη δεν θα βρείς εύκολα έτοιμα επαναγεμισμένα lexmark και αυτά που θα βρείς θα είναι επαναγεμισμένα στο εξωτερικό και σε ακριβή τιμή)
Θα λεγα πάρε ip4000 αλλά σταμάτησε το μοντέλο και η canon το αντικατέστησε με ip4200 που όμως έχει πιο ακριβά μελάνια και προστατεύονται από chip (οπότε δυσκολεύει -προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον η επαναγέμιση)
Παντως όσοι έχουν canon είναι ενθουσιασμένοι!!!

----------


## chip

Ξέχασα νομίζω οτι οι canon 560 και 4000 πέρνουν χαρτί μέχρι 550gr (φαντάζομαι το ίδιο πέρνει και ο 4200)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τελικά μετά από καιρό αξιώθηκα να ανοίξω ένα μελάνι Μαύρο 17 για τον Lexmark Z600. Το μελάνι άνοιξε σχετικά εύκολο, δηλ. βγήκε όλο το καπάκι αφήνοντας ένα στρώμα πλαστικού (από το σπάσιμο) στην υποδοχή του καπακιού που δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε πιθανή επανακόλληση με σιλικόνη. Μάλλον μία κόλλα τύπου UHU κλασσική θα δημιουργούσε πιθανότητα σπασίματος για το επόμενο άνοιγμα.

Λοιπόν, αυτό που είδα ήταν δύο ανεξάτητους θαλάμους, προφανώς άδειους από μελάνι αφού είχε τελειώσει. Ο ένας από αυτούς είχε ένα αφρολεξάκι το οποίο διατηρούσε κάποιο μελάνι, κάνοντας μαύρο το χέρι μου...

Η ερώτηση είναι αν αρκεί να ξαναγεμίσω κάποιον από τους θαλάμους με το ειδικό μελάνι και κλείνοντάς το με σιλικόνη να δουλέψει. Ποιά η ποσότητα και σε ποιόν θαλαμίσκο? 

Με προβληματίζει κάπως η ταινία με τις επαφές πάνω στο μελάνι που παραπέμπει σε τσιπάκι ελέγχου κλπ. περιοριστικά. Άραγε είναι έξυπνα αυτά τα μελάνια ή είναι της παλιάς σχολής και επομένως μπορούν να επαναγεμίζουν χωρίς πρόβλημα???

Χαιρετώ και ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τυχόν απαντήσεις,
Γιώργος

----------


## chip

Τα μελάνια της Lexmark συγκριτικά με τις άλλες εταιρίες είναι αυτά που επαναγεμίζονται δυσκολότερα.
Όμως επαναγεμίζονται. Τσιπάκι δεν έχουν αλλά χαλάει εύκολα η κεφαλί (τα ακροφύσια)
Για να αποφύγεις να σου χαλάσει (τουλαχιστον να καταφέρεις να την επαναγεμίσεις μερικές φορές) θα πρέπει να σταματήσεις να εκτυπώνεις μόλις αρχίσει να τελειώνει και να μην την αφήσεις να στερέψει από μελάνι.
Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα καταστραφούν οι αντιστασούλες που εξατμίζουν το μελάνι και το κάνουν να εκτοξευτεί πάνω στο χαρτί ή θα στεγνώσει το μελάνι μέσα στα ακροφύσια και θα βουλώσει άσχημα!
Συνεπώς οσο πιο γρήγορα κάνεις την επαναγέμιση τόσο καλύτερα!
Για να επαναγεμίσης εύκολα το 17 υπάρχει ένα σετάκι από την www.euro-jet.gr (έχει και αντιπροσώπους σε αρκετά μέρη στην ελλάδα) το οποίο κοστίζει γύρω στα 25 ευρώ και έχει οδηγίες για την επαναγέμιση, 20ml black και 60 ml color μελάνι για την αντίστοιχη έγχρωμη κεφαλή (26 ή 27) καθώς και καθαριστικό υγρό και ένα ειδικό clip που βοηθά στην επαναγέμιση (πολύ χρήσιμο).
(Προσοπικά έχω το set για τα μελάνια 70 και 19 της lexmark και τα επαναγεμίζω χωρίς προβλήματα)
Όταν θα τελειώσει το μελάνι από το σετ θα αγοράσεις μόνο μέλανι (όχι σετ) σε πολύ καλή τιμή (7-11 ευρώ τα 50ml). 
(σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες μελάνι η τιμή είναι καλύτερη)
Η ταινία που αναφέρεις απλά συνδεει της επαφές της κεφαλής με την κυρίως κεφαλί (τις αντιστασούλες της κεφαλης)

----------


## dal_kos

Το συγκεκριμενο μελανι το εχω γεμισει μια φορα.
Θα πρεπει να ριξεις σιγα-σιγα μελανι πανω στο σφουγγαρακι. Θελει περιπου 15 ml γιατι με περισσοτερα αρχιζει να τρεχει συνεχεια το μελανι  :Wink: 
Ο διπλα θαλαμος ειναι διακοσμητικος. Το μελανι το ριχνεις επιφανειακα και περναει μονο του στην κεφαλι που βρισκεται στην αλλη μερια.
Δεν ειναι δυσκολο  :Smile:

----------


## ok1gr

ακριβός όπως λέει ο φίλος κώστας ο δίπλα θάλαμος είναι διακοσμητικός ρίχνεις μόνο στο σφουγγαράκι. Ίσως και ποιό λίγο από 15ml.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η κεφαλή είναι αυτή που δίνουν μαζί με τον εκτυπωτή η οποία περιέχει λιγότερο σε ποσότητα μελάνι καθώς έχει μικρότερο σφουγγαράκι (για οικονομία). Αν αγοράσεις καινούργια νομίζω θα έχει μόνο σφουγγαράκι.





> Όταν θα τελειώσει το μελάνι από το σετ θα αγοράσεις μόνο μέλανι (όχι σετ) σε πολύ καλή τιμή (7-11 ευρώ τα 50ml).



Φίλε chip νομίζω ότι αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου καλή τιμή.
Εγώ αγοράζω τα 90ml μαύρο + 30ml διαλυτικό για ξεραμμένο μελάνι + σύριγγα + τριπανάκια + οδηγίες + κάτι άλλα ψιλοπράγματα κάπου στα 7-7.50 Ευρώ από μαγαζί στην πόλη μου. Το κίτ είναι της JR universal, και είναι μπουκαλάκια των 30ml (x3).

----------


## dal_kos

:Shocked: Εγω απο το καταστημα που αναφερθηκε παραπανω παίρνω 15ευρωπουλα τα 100 ml μελανιου.

Η Lexmark ειναι θυγατρικη [ή απλα συνεργαζεται με] τη Xerox και τα μελανια και των δυο περιλαμβανουν και την κεφαλη για να μας τα παίρνουν κανονικα  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## chip

Οι τιμές που ανέφερα είναι οι προτεινόμενες αλλά τα καταστήματα συνήθως δουλεύουν με χαμηλότερα ποσοστά κέρδους και έτσι έχουν χαμηλότερες τιμές. 
Θεωρούσα φυσιολογική τιμή για 50ml τα 6,5-7 ευρώ
Η τιμή που δίνεις είναι εξαιρετική! Το μελάνι που αναφέρεις είναι καλής ποιότητας ή κινέζικο (έχουν τη μισή τιμή).
Πριν χρόνια (2001-2003) χρησιμοποιούσα ένα φθηνιάρικο μελάνι το οποίο μύριζε ψαρίλα και και είχε την τάση να μην αποροφάτε από το χαρτί και να το λερώνει όταν κάποιος πάνω στην εκτύπωση.
Οι τιμές που αναφέρω είναι για μελάνι κατασκευής OCP (γερμανίας) που είναι στις κορυφαίες εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν μελάνι.

----------


## dal_kos

Το καλο να λεγεται...
Το μελανι ειτε ξαναγεμισμενο ειτε καινουριο εχει την ιδια αποδωση με αυτη την μαρκα μελανιου που χρησιμοποιω  :Wink:

----------


## chip

Η lexmark είχε παλαιότερα σχέση με την ΙΒΜ (δεν ξέρω αν έχει ακόμα).
Το πιθανότερο είναι οτι απλά πουλάει cartridge στην xerox όπως πουλάει στην samsung και στην compaq.
Απλά λίγες εταιρίες ξέρουν να κατασκευάζουν κεφαλές (μία από αυτές είναι η Lexmark).
Στην περίπτωση των κεφαλών που δουλεύουν με αντιστασούλες (όπως η lexmark και η HP) η κεφαλί έχει μικρή (σχετικά ζωή) και έχει φτιαχτεί με τη σκέψη να αντιακατασταθεί. (και η canon με αντιστασούλες δουλεύει αλλά ζει περισσότερο)
Φυσικά, λόγω ανταγωνισμού οι εταιρίες αναγκάστηκαν να μειώσουν τιμές και ουσιαστικά χαρίζουν τους εκτυπωτές...οπότε πρέπει να πάρουν πίσω τα λεφτά τους μέσω των μελανιών  :Very Happy:  . 
Γι αυτό πρέπει να προσέχει κανείς πριν αγοράσει εκτυπωτή το πόσο εύκολα επαναγεμίζεται. (η epson μάλλον είναι η καλύτερη λύση αυτή τη στιγμή....αλλά προσοχή όχι όλα τα μοντέλα)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνοψίζω τα παραπάνω:

- Η κεφαλή με τους δύο χώρους είναι η μητρική, άρα ανοίγω μία κεφαλή ανταλλακτική για να έχω την πλήρη χωρητικότητα του θαλαμίσκου.

- Στάζω 15ml μελανιού πάνω στο σφουγγαράκι και στεγανώνω από επάνω. Με σιλικόνη φαντάζομαι (?).

Τόσο απλά(!). Αγοράζω και το μελάνι από το κατάστημα στη Στουρνά... Εντάξει, φροντίζω να μη στεγνώσει εντελώς. Μόνη επιφύλαξη τα κουτάκια που θα επαναχρησιμοποιήσω καθότι ξερά 100%, μπορεί να θέλουν ένα πέρασμα με βαμβάκι και οινόπνευμα.

Μήπως πρέπει στο επόμενο ανταλλακτικό να ανοίξω τρυπούλα αντί να βγάζω όλο το καπάκι και χρειάζεται να στεγανοποιήσω όλο το τριγύρω...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## chip

Αν είναι 100% στεγνά μπορεί να μην δουλέψουν!!!
Αν αυτό με τους δύο θαλάμους δεν έχει στεγνώσει επαναγέμισε το με το μισό μελάνι.
Στο μελάνι 70 δεν θέλει άνοιγμα το καπάκι, μονο να ανοιξεις λίγο την τρύπα απο πάνω για να χωρέσει η βελόνα της σύριγγας. Στα έγχρωμα όμως θέλει βγάλσιμο το καπάκι για να βάλεις το σωστό χρώμα στο σωστό σφουγγαράκι.
Αν είχες το κιτ που ανέφερα σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να τραβήξεις από μπρόστά από την κεφαλή μελάνι οπότε καθαρίζει πιο σωστά και κατεβαίνει και το μελάνι στο σφουγγάρι!

(επίσης με το ανάλογο κλιπ θα μπορεί κανεις να επαναγεμίσει τα hp (γιατί τα hp χρειάζονται ηποπίεση στο εσωτερικό τους)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Μάλλον το 70 δεν είναι αντίστοιχο του 17 (?) καθότι δεν υπάρχει καμμία τρύπα, παρά μόνο καπάκι που βγαίνει όλο με σπάσιμο του γύρω-γύρω πλαστικού. Οπότε και με το clip που αναφέρεις δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει επαναγέμισμα από την κεφαλή καθότι δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχα τρόπος να δημιουργήσω την απαιτούμενη υποπίεση (ρούφηγμα μελανιού)!!!

----------


## dal_kos

Το 17 γεμιζει οπως σου ειπα παραπανω.
Δεν χρειαζεται υποπιεση μην ανησυχεις  :Wink: 
Απλα βαλε λιγο μελανι απανω στο σφουγγαρακι και να δεις πως θα δουλεψει  :Wink:

----------


## ok1gr

Τα jr universal που πέρνω είναι made in uk και έχουν εξαιρετική ποιότητα στις φωτογραφίες.  :Wink:

----------


## chip

Το 17 είναι σίγουρα διαφορετικό από το 70 και γι αυτό και έχουν και διαφορετικό κλιπ.
Υποπίεση δεν χρειάζεται κανένα από τα δύο για να δουλέψει (δουλεύουν σε ατμοσφαιρική πίεση)
Αλλά με το κλιπτραβάς μελάνι μέσα από τα ακροφύσια και βοηθάς να αρχίσει η ροή μελανιού και να καθαρίσει.

----------


## ok1gr

Μόλις έφτιαξα το 17 ενός φίλου. Το έχω μπροστά μου.
Είχε βουλώσει για τα καλά! 6 μήνες τελειωμένο χωρίς να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Ούτε κάν με διαλυτικό δεν καθάριζε....
Τελικά η ποιό αποδοτική μέθοδος για τέτοιες δύσκολες καταστάσεις είναι να βγάλεις το σφουγγαράκι, να το αφήσεις κάτω από την βρύση που τρέχει με δύναμη και αν χρειαστεί να το βάλλεις μέσα σε καυτό νερό!

Τώρα είναι jet!  :Wink: 
Το πλαστικό καπάκι το κόλλησα με ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ σταγόνα κόλλας στην πίσω μεριά και ελάχιστο μπροστα. Μπορεί να βγεί εύκολα.

----------


## chribarkas

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα για το ξαναγέμισμα μελανιών:

http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/.../instructions/

και ειδικότερα για το Νο 17 της Lexmark: 

http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/...lex/lex10n.htm

Πληροφοριακά το μελανάκι Νο 16 (το οποίο κάνει περίπου 25€) είναι το αντίστοιχο του 17 με διπλάσια χωρητικότητα 
(το σφουγγάρι του καταλαμβάνει όλο το εσωτερικό της κασέτας). 
Εγώ συνηθίζω να γεμίζω το 17 με 6ml και το 16 με 10ml (για να μην ξεχειλίσουν).

Πολύ ωραία είναι τα σετ ξαναγεμίσματος που φέρνουν κατά καιρούς τα LIDL,  αλλά και αυτά δεν είναι άσχημα: http://www.ecotype.gr/.
Όσο για την μπίλια σε κάποια μελανάκια της HP διαβάστε αυτό: http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/...hp/hp51645.htm

----------


## Parhs

Εγώ εχω τον D5160. Βγάζω λίγο το αυτοκόλητο απο πάνω και έχει σφουγγαράκι για να ξαναγεμίσει.Ολα καλά εκτός από το ότι δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να γίνει reset.Πληροφοριακά έχει το μελάνι 339 337 για μαύρο.Εχω ψάξει αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι.Λένε πως η HP βάζει ημερομηνία λήξης αυτόματα κάπως η αποθηκεύει κάπου τη στάθμη στον εκτυπωτη. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι..

----------


## chribarkas

Δοκίμασε:

http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/...reset56-57-58/

http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/...hp/hp56-57.htm

http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/inkjet/

----------


## jak1981

μπορεις να παρεις και ετοιμα κιτ για αναγομοση μελανιων νομιζο στο ebay εχει

----------


## thanasis 1

Γνωριζει κανεις κανενα καταστημα στην αθηνα που να πουλα χυμα μελανι?

----------


## -nikos-

> Γνωριζει κανεις κανενα καταστημα στην αθηνα που να πουλα χυμα μελανι?



εγω αγωραζω απο εδω = http://www.inkline.gr/inkjet/

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχω τον πολυμηχανημα της hp το hp photosmart c4280.To μελανι που παιρνει εχει τις παρακατω ακιδες(ΦΩΤΟ).Ξερεται πως μπορω να κανω reset σε αυτο το συγκεκριμενο εχω ψαξει στο google αλλα εχουν μονο για αυτο το ειδος http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/...reset56-57-58/
011020111096.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

> Εχω τον πολυμηχανημα της hp το hp photosmart c4280.To μελανι που παιρνει εχει τις παρακατω ακιδες(ΦΩΤΟ).Ξερεται πως μπορω να κανω reset σε αυτο το συγκεκριμενο εχω ψαξει στο google αλλα εχουν μονο για αυτο το ειδος http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/johnge/...reset56-57-58/
> 011020111096.jpg



Κανεις? :Sad:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βρες άλλα 2 παλιά, βάλε ένα-ένα και τελευταία βάλε το ξαναγεμισμένο.
Αρίθμησε τα 1, 2, 3 για να ξέρεις τη σειρά.  Αν σου δουλέψει(όταν τελειώσει το 3) ξαναγεμίζεις το 1 και το βάζεις.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι αλλα δεν θα "θυμαται" το παλιο?Μου ειχαν πει οτι κρατα κατι σαν κωδικους απο το καθα μελανι δε ξερω βεβαια αν ισχυει.Ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Συνήθως οι εκτυπωτές κρατάνε τα 2-3 συριακά των κεφαλών. Τα canon που χρησιμοποιώ κρατάνε 4 αριθμούς

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Συνήθως οι εκτυπωτές κρατάνε τα 2-3 συριακά των κεφαλών. Τα canon που χρησιμοποιώ κρατάνε 4 αριθμούς



μιχαλη χρησημοποιω αναγωμωσεις στον pixma 2500  και το μονο που κανω οταν τα βαζω οταν βγαλει μυνημα για μελανη ο εικολος τροπος ειναι να πατησω γυρω στα δεκα δευτερα το πληκτρο επαναθεσης και συνεχιζει σα να μην συμβαινει τιποτα αλλα οταν εκτυπωνει σειχνει το αντιστιχο μελανη σαν αδειο .αν ψαξεις στο google εχει ενας ισπανος ενα σοφτ τρικ το λεει iptools που κανει reset τα μελανια οταν βαζεις ξαναγεμισμενα 'καποιες φορες που το δοκιμασα σε μενα ψιλοκολαγε .

----------


## thanasis 1

Παιδια ισχυει αυτο που λενε οτι αμα βγαλεις μια cmos μπαταρια απο τον εκτυπωτη μετα αναφνωριζει το υπαρχον μελανι ως καινουργιο??Ο εκτυπωτης ειναι της hp το photosmart c4280.Εχω γεμιση δυο φορες το υπαρχoν cartridge αλλα τωρα που το ξαναγεμισα δεν το παιρνει με τιποτα.Αν ξερει κανεις κατι ας ειδοποιηση.

----------


## agis68

παιδιά εγώ τα εκανα αυτά για πολλά χρόνια....(ειχα 3 inkject εκτυπωτες για διαφορετικες εργασίες) Θυμαμαι εκανα τα προσκλητηρια του γαμου μου σε ειδικο ριζόχαρτο και καμια φορά αν ειχε καμια κηλιδα το πεταγα και αντε παλι....ασε που ξερενονταν κλπ οποτε αποφασισα οταν χαλασε ο ενας ακριβως μου εκτυπωτης ενας stylus αγορασα εναν laser εγχρωμο και ησύχασα....οσα λεφτα εδινα ο μ@....κας τόσα χρόνια για μελάνια ειτε συμβατα ειτε γνησια ειτε γεμισματα....ολα πεταμενα. Ο εκτυπωτης μου εχει 3 χρωματα μαζί και ενα μαυρο και κανει 32 ευρώ το καθε χρώμα και βγάζει τρομερή ποιοτητα για σταθερή αποδοση επι 2500 εκτυπωσεις (τσεκαρισμένο)....και ησύχασα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

καντε το και εσεις να ηρεμήσετε

----------


## thanasis 1

ανοιξα ενα μελανι τυπου 350 και ειδα ενα μικρο τετραγωνακι το οποιο ηταν καλλυμενο με μια μεμβρανη σαν χαρτι.Αυτο υπαρχει για να διατηρειται η πιεση ή για κατι αλλο??Λογικα δεν θα πρεπει να το πειραξω ετσι δεν ειναι??Δηλαδη να το βγαλω.

----------


## johnge

> Παιδια ισχυει αυτο που λενε οτι αμα βγαλεις μια cmos μπαταρια απο τον εκτυπωτη μετα αναφνωριζει το υπαρχον μελανι ως καινουργιο??Ο εκτυπωτης ειναι της hp το photosmart c4280.Εχω γεμιση δυο φορες το υπαρχoν cartridge αλλα τωρα που το ξαναγεμισα δεν το παιρνει με τιποτα.Αν ξερει κανεις κατι ας ειδοποιηση.



Για το συγκεκριμένο δεν ισχύει. Αν συμβεί αυτό πρέπει να πετάξεις το cartridge, δεν μπορεί να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί.





> ... αγορασα εναν laser εγχρωμο και ησύχασα....



Σε μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι αλήθεια.





> ανοιξα ενα μελανι τυπου 350 και ειδα ενα μικρο τετραγωνακι το οποιο ηταν καλλυμενο με μια μεμβρανη σαν χαρτι.Αυτο υπαρχει για να διατηρειται η πιεση ή για κατι αλλο??Λογικα δεν θα πρεπει να το πειραξω ετσι δεν ειναι??Δηλαδη να το βγαλω.



Είναι φίλτρο, και παίζει και το ρόλο της ρύθμισης ροής, υδροστατικής πίεσης (σε μερικά μελάνια αν τρυπήσει δεν δουλεύει το cartridge σωστά).

----------

